# SOUND & NOISE 1



## Hellseven (31 Luglio 2014)

L'associazione stanza da bagno trasparente - Berlino, di cui al coevo post di Minerva mi ha portato a pensare alla Berlino fine anni '70, con David Bowie e con la Trilogia di Berlino prodotta da Brian Eno. Capolavori assoluti.
Ma in realtà il Bowie che preferisco è quello considerato abbastanza sottotono della fase di Station to Station e soprattutto del personaggio, totalmente folle e paranoico, del Duca Bianco .....
Ve lo ricordate nelle scene del film di Christiane F.?

Se ne volete saprene di più, accomodatevi e leggete. Dal sito "Distorsioni"

_             2 febbraio 2013 _ 

*2013: il ritorno di David Bowie*

*“STATION TO STATION”: IL CAPOLAVORO DIMENTICATO DI DAVID BOWIE                                    *

             23 gennaio 1976             - RCA Victor/Virgin Records            








Sì, io la penso come Lester Bangs (che di David non era certo un fan): _"Station to Station"_ è  uno dei miei album preferiti di Bowie. Datato 1976, sintetizza ad arte  il sound dell'epoca e lo trasforma in qualcosa di originale, rendendo  l'ascolto piacevole, ancora oggi. Forse perché _Station To Station _è  un album che riesce ad essere contemporaneamente d'avanguardia,  fondendo linguaggi musicali differenti, e nello stesso tempo di  formidabile impatto diretto all'ascoltatore, senza scadere nella  banalità. L'album si apre con il rumore di un treno che corre. E sapete  dove va?

Va verso le dimensioni ignote dell'Essere, in una sorta di ostinata  ricerca spirituale. E chiude con il grande pathos della splendida  versione di _Wild is The Wind_ di Dimitri Tiompkin. Ma tutti i  brani trasportano in atmosfere apollinee, talvolta epiche, costruite su  un'architettura sonora che fonde Melody, ritmi soul e arrangiamenti  rock. Il tutto, nell'incredibile zampillo vocale di Bowie, che in questo  capolavoro espande al massimo le sue capacità canore, in una gamma di  tonalità che esprimono sensazioni che vanno dall'ipnosi della lunga e  incalzante _Station to Station _(il brano d'apertura), all'angoscia esistenziale di _Word on a Wing_, passando attraverso la lezione dei grandi interpreti soul in _Golden Years_ e _Wild is The Wind_, senza peraltro rinnegare le origini rock che trovano nell'ironica _TVC15_ e nell'intensa _Stay_ il terreno fertile per un nuovo approdo al genere.

Se i teenager del '72 avevano trovato in _Ziggy Stardust_ un  idolo da venerare e da affiggere sui muri delle proprie camerette, i  loro fratelli minori, figli della disco più che del rock, trovarono nel _Duca_ _Bianco_ il cantore della loro generazione, con il suo _charme _da  divo distante, inarrivabile eppure così vicino ai loro cuori e alle  loro emozioni, tanto da farne una figura di culto che conserva tuttora  il suo fascino e il suo mistero. Quando uscì Station to Station le  utopie _hippie_ di Woodstock erano state spazzate via da tempo e  il fenomeno del glam-rock aveva esaurito la sua carica estetico-musicale  trasgressiva. Il progressive

	
	
		
		
	


	




  iniziava a languire sotto il peso delle sue stesse proposte musicali,  ormai ripetitive, consolidatesi nell'esibizione quasi narcisistica delle  virtù soliste dei vari membri dei grandi gruppi dell'epoca. Di contro,  l'esplosione della musica soul dettava i suoi nuovi ritmi a chi voleva  proporre al grande pubblico un prodotto musicale facilmente vendibile.  Non era più il tempo delle grandi utopie.


*L'UOMO CHE CADDE SULLA TERRA*
Al grande successo di Station to Station in Gran Bretagna e negli  Stati Uniti diede un contributo decisivo l'uscita quasi contemporanea  del film di Nicolas Roeg _"L'uomo che cadde sulla terra"_,  che contribuì a fare di David Bowie un personaggio particolare, che  debordava naturalmente dai tipici stereotipi delle pop-star dell'epoca.  La storia di Thomas Jerome Newton, alieno giunto sulla terra allo scopo  di salvare il proprio pianeta dall'estinzione, trovò in Bowie  l'interprete ideale, sia per la passata interpretazione in chiave rock  dell'alieno Ziggy Stardust che per la stessa fisiognomica del  cantante-attore, all'epoca segnato nel fisico e nel viso dagli abusi  degli stupefacenti. Fu una combinazione sinergica: album e film finirono  per promuoversi a vicenda, facendo di Bowie la stella più brillante  dello star system dell'epoca. Non fu certo per caso che il look di David  - dalla sua pettinatura al suo atteggiamento sul palco davanti al  pubblico - fossero riprese dal personaggio interpretato. _L'uomo che cadde sulla terra_ è una  storia dove la fantascienza sembra essere solo un pretesto per  raccontare un'America crudele e le storie di uomini che lottavano invano  contro il potere per l'affermazione delle proprie speranze e dei propri  ideali.

*IL DUCA BIANCO*
Il _Duca Bianco_ era il nuovo ideale estetico bowiano, alieno  da travestimenti e scenografie faraoniche, che trovava nella sua  elegante e raffinata semplicità la propria intima ragion d'essere. E il _White Light Tour_ di  quell'anno ne fu la riprova. Il concerto al Nassau Coliseum di New  York, proposto per la prima volta come preziosa testimonianza live  insieme alla ristampa di _Station to Station_, è uno show in cui  le canzoni vengono eseguite in maniera incisiva e con arrangiamenti che  fondono i ritmi del soul con l'asprezza del rock, in una 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sintesi dirompente. Finalmente rimasterizzato, questo concerto aveva per anni rappresentato uno dei _bootleg_ più  ricercati dai collezionisti. Registrato da uno studio mobile della RCA,  il nastro era poi inevitabilmente finito nel circuito delle  registrazioni clandestine. Ma nelle canzoni di Bowie, così come nella  musica in generale, lo spessore delle liriche è molto importante. In _Station to Station_ i  testi sono ricchi di riferimenti e di allusioni, tanto da costituire un  capitolo a parte. Mostrano come l'arte sia, in fondo, la sintesi dei  moti dell'animo. Come le parole servano a dipingere situazioni in  maniera diretta e sintetica. E soprattutto, come talvolta la sofferenza  sia la molla che permette di approdare alla creazione di un'opera  d'arte. Una ricerca disperata di salvezza si può leggere tra le righe  di _Word on a Wing_, uno dei capolavori dimenticati dell'artista:

 _"Lord I kneel and offer you my word on a wing, and I trying hard  to fit among your scheme of things. It's safer than a strange land but I  still care for myself, and I don't stand in my own light, Lord Lord my  prayer flies like a word on a wing"_







"Signore,  mi inginocchio e ti offro la mia parola su un'ala, e sto provando in  tutti i modi di rientrare nel tuo schema delle cose. E' più sicuro di un  terreno estraneo ma ancora tengo a me stesso, e non sto in piedi nella  mia luce. Signore, la mia preghiera vola come una parola su un'ala"



*DI FERMATA IN FERMATA*
In _Station to Station_ convivono riferimenti  impregnati di misticismo che spaziano dalla Kabbalah ebraica  all'esoterismo della Golden Dawn. Non a caso, la ristampa dell'album in  Cd del 1991 ha ripreso nel retro la foto di David che disegna sul  pavimento l'albero delle Sephirot (l'Albero della Vita secondo la  mistica ebraica). La _title track _merita un discorso a parte: è  un brano lungo e ipnotico, trascinante e misterioso, per alcuni critici  sarebbe addirittura il miglior brano in assoluto di David (da parte mia,  sostengo che l'intensità di _Heroes _regge il confronto). Il  titolo, come confermato in seguito dallo stesso Bowie, allude alle  stazioni della Via Crucis: la sequenza di quattordici tappe sul cammino  di Cristo verso la Crocifissione. Un destino che, prima o poi, accomuna  tutti gli esseri umani, costretti ad un'esistenza priva di certezze, ma  anche il ritratto dello stato di disperazione vissuta da David in quei  mesi. 








Nell'album_, _musicalmente convivono non solo il rock e il  soul ma anche la sperimentazione elettronica, che vedeva all'epoca nei  tedeschi Kraftwerk la punta di diamante europea: lo stesso gruppo  teutonico renderà omaggio a David citandolo nel testo della propria _Trans Europe Express_. E proprio in Europa, ed in particolare a Berlino, farà tappa il treno di_ Station to Station_ verso  una galleria di capolavori assoluti che consacreranno Bowie come vero  leader degli anni Settanta, attraverso album dove passato e futuro si  confronteranno scontrandosi, andando a braccetto senza conoscersi,  magari detestandosi ma rassegnati a convivere in un rapporto di  amore-odio senza alternative. L'arte, per Bowie s'accompagna alla vita,  vissuta giorno per giorno. _Di fermata in fermata ... _


----------

